# OS Selection



## prateek007391 (Apr 28, 2009)

Which OS Should I take for this configuration

AMD Sempron Processor LE 1250
1 GB RAM
512 MB Geforce 7200
160 GB Hard disk
Asus M2N68AM Motherboard


----------



## yippee (Apr 28, 2009)

i would suggest you to go for some linux os


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

Get a dual-boot system with Linux (Ubuntu or OpenSUSE) and Windows XP. Or just Windows/Linux. Your call.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd recommend Windows XP and Linux dual boot.

Install Ubuntu Linux if you want it simple or if you wanna get it real fast then get geeky and install Arch Linux.

I'd highly recommend you Windows XP and Ubuntu dual boot though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

Get a "tri-boot" with Linux(Ubuntu/OpenSUSE/Fedora), OpenSolaris and Windows (I'll recommend 7 Beta)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 28, 2009)

Suse is heavily bloated. It'll kill the rig mentioned above. Fedora is too geeky for newbies to Linux.


----------



## yippee (Apr 28, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Suse is heavily bloated. It'll kill the rig mentioned above. Fedora is too geeky for newbies to Linux.


like i said before in other threads my first linux experience was on fedora and i still use fedora and i don't believe that any one have to be a geek to use linux most of the commands are available online if you do some google search and repos take care of installing all the needed apps so i dont find a reason why people mention it all the time that os like fedora is hard for newbies....


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 28, 2009)

Win XP/ Mint dual boot should do good


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah,Linux Mint ain't bad either


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2009)

> Which OS Should I take for this configuration
> 
> AMD Sempron Processor LE 1250
> 1 GB RAM
> ...



This like asking what kind of dress will I wear today. Its not what you will wear that's important, but rather what you are wearing it for. Whats your purpose? To just browse any OS will do go get some light ones. Anything upto Win XP or any non bloated Distro should be fine.  IN my opinion if you have no reason to install Linux just install Windows XP unless you prefer some interaction with a new OS. 

By the way Fedora really isn't made for geeks. I recently tried it on a machine and had fun with it. Im not sure what the latest Ubuntu requirements but I think this system should be more than enough.  Actually I think it would be more than enough for any distrop to be frank.


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 29, 2009)

Will Linux do
I got to work heavily on Word, Excel, Access
Visual Basic, and Photoshop


Also some gaming for tp


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2009)

> Will Linux do
> I got to work heavily on Word, Excel, Access
> Visual Basic, and Photoshop


You could easily use Openoffice.org for your office needs unless you relyon using Advanced Macros or Formulae etc.. However VB is going to be a problem . You could refer to Mono though. 



> Also some gaming for tp


Refer to Cedega , Wine etc. However I would suggest installing XP unless you need or prefer to learn how to use Linux.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2009)

@prateek, for your needs, I think XP is the best bet 

1) Install XP
2) Download a 30day trial of vmware
3) install linux on vmware
4) Try openoffice and try to install Visual studio using wine. (not that easy though)
5) if everything works out well on linux, make it a dual boot xp+linux.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2009)

> 4) Try openoffice and try to install Visual studio using wine. (not that easy though)


 VS 2002 - 2008 doesn't work with Wine as shown here . Which is why i said you might have to try Mono. Either way if you really don't care about using Linux just use XP and it should fit you needs more than enough. I haven't tried Linux on VmWare on XP before and that with 1 GB of Memory so no sure if it would be more  sluggish than usual.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just use XP. Try Linux once you have all your programs up and running under XP, so that you can fall back on it in case you realize that Linux does not suit your needs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 29, 2009)

Stay with XP, a HIGHLY tweaked one I wud say.


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

Which free firewall  should  I use for my cybercafe
antivirus and spyware


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

prateek007391 said:


> Which free firewall  should  I use for my cybercafe
> antivirus and spyware



Comodo Firewall + AntivirPE/Avira


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

Which is better avast home 4.8 or AntivirPE


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

What about spyware freeware


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 30, 2009)

prateek007391 said:


> Which free firewall  should  I use for my cybercafe
> antivirus and spyware


NOD32 Antivirus
Comodo Firewall


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

prateek007391 said:


> What about spyware freeware



Spybot SnD or MalwareBytes Anti-Malware.


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have tested spybot the biggest problem is that u need to remember when to update it
is it possible to shedule the update automatically as done by avast

is malwarebyte a good spyware as compared to spybot and what abt its updation processes


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 30, 2009)

prateek007391 said:


> What about spyware freeware


You could use Ad-Aware (Free version) or Spybot S&D


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

What abt update facility


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

Use MalwareBytes AntiMalware. It has got update facility with a click of a button.
And for firewall, Comodo Internet Security is good.


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

do me a bit favor plz poll on these thread, let us check wat everyone says 

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114156

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114155 8)


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 1, 2009)

I'm with XP for the past 2 years and I'll still continue...


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

Xp simple and popular


----------



## satyamy (May 1, 2009)

Well for this type of Slow System Linux is good but for performance and other things Windows XP will be best (so i voted for XP)

by the way who Voted for Vista ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

GO for XP sp3 !! done


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

for just 5000 Rs. it is not so slow system 

It is one of the best system in Town


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

SP3 from where can I download it

I think sp3 was available with digit cd

But the problem is I don't remember wich month's issue

Do me a favor, just give info about the digit issue which had that SP3

got a very slow internet connection can't download from Internet


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

any upgradation possible to make my XP work faster

Which among them is faster


----------



## satyamy (May 2, 2009)

SP3 is not complusory/necessary 
Your System can and will run smoothly with SP2
I have P4 3.2Ghz formatted my PC last month using XP with SP2 (havent installed SP3 even after a month)
so no worries for SP3


----------



## prateek007391 (May 2, 2009)

May be SP3 is less vulnerable to virus it think


----------

